# cobia ready



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my new pier reel ready for Mr. Cobia!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

wow


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I looked at this pic and my wallet jumped out my pocket and took off running...lol nice reel man !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow! What a good looking reel. You just need to chop that bail off and it will be better than a staal :thumbup:


----------



## scjeff (Mar 22, 2014)

what kind of reel is it. Sorry, I've never seen one like it.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

scjeff said:


> what kind of reel is it. Sorry, I've never seen one like it.


It's a daiwa saltiga 6500h


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Got my new pier reel ready for Mr. Cobia!


Wow, looked up the price on that reel. That's like two van staals.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just make sure you use this reel properly!!!!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Upside down, right side up... that reel should work. Diawa has great stuff out now. I've used Shimano for many years and am looking at Diawas now.:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a sweet reel tom!!!! go get em!!!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

cobe killer said:


> that's a sweet reel tom!!!! go get em!!!


 I'm not tom. But thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy sh**….


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Here ya go...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What is it spooled with?

I'm really hoping you're gonna say 80lb braid.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> What are you going to spool it with?


It's already spooled?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> It's already spooled?


 I edited post after I looked at pic again.

Thanks for keeping tabs on me


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Thanks for keeping tabs on me


No problem, had to return the favor. 

But for real any thread that I post on I automatically get subscribed to, so I get an e-mail on my phone when ANYONE posts on that thread.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> No problem, had to return the favor.
> 
> But for real any thread that I post on I automatically get subscribed to, so I get an e-mail on my phone when ANYONE posts on that thread.




I couldn't do that. I'd be going insane


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Jason...I reel mine reel sideways like I shoot my Glock. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> What is it spooled with?
> 
> I'm really hoping you're gonna say 80lb braid.


 50lb super slick


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> What is it spooled with?
> 
> I'm really hoping you're gonna say 80lb braid.


Just go away.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Just go away.



For asking what it's spooled with? Wow. 

Trust me, I'm far from hating.

If you knew anything you would know I don't spend big money on spinning reels, just not my thing. I spend them on conventionals.

It is a bad as reel tho.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> For asking what it's spooled with?.


No, it was for this gem......




Justin618 said:


> I'm really hoping you're gonna say 80lb braid.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> No, it was for this gem......


You obviously don't know much about line and drag.

we'll just leave it at that.

Not sure how my comment could be anything geared towards hating. But ok...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> You obviously don't know much about line and drag.
> 
> we'll just leave it at that.
> 
> Not sure how my comment could be anything geared towards hating. But ok...


Throwing 80# braid for cobia would be about as effective as throwing a rope.

Your comment is either ignorant or a continuation of your last rant about cobia fishing with nice gear.

You have me thinking it's both. :thumbsup:

I'm sorry about he thread hijack.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Throwing 80# braid for cobia would be about as effective as throwing a rope.
> 
> Your comment is either ignorant or a continuation of your last rant about cobia fishing with nice gear.
> 
> ...


think for a second. Just stop and think. Well, for one, you don't need 66lbs of drag to stop a cobia. But, the reel has 66lbs of drag. Do you want to be able to use its full potential or be limited by the braid size? You put anything less than 80lbs of braid on it you're not getting it's full potential. My reels have 99lbs of drag. Would I put 80lb test on it? 100lb? Hell no. 

So no, you don't need 66lbs of drag to stop a cobia. But you put anything less than say 80lbs you have an over priced Penn ssv in your hands.

OP, the reel is sweet and I understand it's for cobia. It's just my opinion. Good luck


And no, throwing 80lb braid at a cobia isn't like throwing a rope. My buddy caught a cobia on a heavy cable leader. But yet braid is a rope? Riiiight
Schools closed for the day


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Justin618 said:


> And no, throwing 80lb braid at a cobia isn't like throwing a rope. My buddy caught a cobia on a heavy cable leader. But yet braid is a rope? Riiiight
> Schools closed for the day


Oh by the way, thanks for validating my posts above.


You do realize that using a spinning reel folks cast jigs at spotted fish, right? Slinging a jig some distance is a huge advantage. Especially when we are talking about a non first shot style scenario.
You have obviously never pier fished. Horsing a green fish to the pier with an 80# rope will lead in one or any combination of the following:
Fish shooting pier
Fish wrapping on a pylon
Rod breaking trying to prevent the above
Hook pulled trying to prevent the above
Nightmare gaff shot

Flounder pounder, again I do apologize for the continued thread hijack. This guy just irritates the crap out of me.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just so I'm on track you're saying all these issues will occur with 80lb braid, correct? Bc I just screen shotted your reply to a very good fisherman on here( yes he fishes pier) and I think he might have either A. Fell out of his chair laughing B. Died.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

No. I was saying those are issues with horsing a fish. You said that was the advantage of using 80# so you can use max drag. 

I tell you what great shark whisperer all things fishing genius, you go and hook a fish. It can even be a shark, horse it in using max drag, and you tell me the results.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> No. I was saying those are issues with horsing a fish. You said that was the advantage of using 80# so you can use max drag.
> 
> I tell you what great shark whisperer all things fishing genius, you go and hook a fish. It can even be a shark, horse it in using max drag, and you tell me the results.


Is your problem that you can't read or can't comprehend? Did I ever say anything about using 80lb braid over 50lb when it comes to fighting a fish? No. 

My main point is that you aren't getting the full capacity of the reel. That its. Plain And Simple. That's all. I never said 80lb is a lot better or you can do this or that. I was simply talking about getting everything you want out of the reel. 

It's like will I ever use 99lbs of drag? Probably not. But I have the line to be able to if I ever did. If in put 80lb test in there then I should have just bought the cheaper 80w. That's all I'm saying.

It's pretty simple to understand. I never said 80lb braid is soo much better. But why limit what the reel can do?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is my point, casting 80# braid would be extremely unpleasant and serve more as a hindrance especially when talking cobia fishing from a pier.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Here is my point, casting 80# braid would be extremely unpleasant and serve more as a hindrance especially when talking cobia fishing from a pier.


You're probably right. I don't pier fish. Only because I like surf, kayak and boat more. Also, since getting out of army and deployments I can't be around a large group of people for too long. 

The only thing I was trying to say is that a reel with XX drag should be paired up with line that is higher than the drag amount. That's my only opinion. Simply bc you're getting the full use of the reel. I've seen guys put smaller test in a reel that had 40lbs of drag. The fight is long and painful bc they can't put too much drag down on the fish and really work them and turn them.

Just my opinion. But, people can do whatever they want with the reel of course. Doesn't take away the fact it's a nice reel


----------

